# Pen turning Magazine



## Kalai

Hi everyone, I was wondering if there are any penturning magazines or any wood magazines that have articles about penturning on a regular basis, thanks and aloha.

Chris


----------



## bobskio2003

The AAW magazine has been better with getting more penturning related articles in it and possibly, with a new penturning Board member (Kurt Hertzog), we might find more.  Woodturning Design also has many penturning related articles.  As far as I know there isn't an exclusive penturning magazine (yet).  Bob I.


----------



## ZanderPommo

sounds like a job for the IAP!


----------



## JerrySambrook

Woodturning Design has started a regular pen making column that is interestingly enough done by Kurt.
Been happening for a year or more.


----------



## mickr

Yes 
woodturning Design Magazine...if you have never seen Turning Pens & Pencils, by Christensen/Burningham, it is excellent & covers just tons...ask your library to get it and see if you think it's good enough to buy & keep in your shop


----------



## Daniel

Seems to me quite a few of the woodworking/ woodturning type magazines have started devoting some space to Penturning specifically. It is one of those things that make me think that penturning is coming into it's own as a segment of woodturning. Used to be that penturning was consider something you do if you are not a "Real" woodturner. Now, not so much. The talent that is in the penturning community is starting to be recognized.


----------



## its_virgil

Kurt Hertzon authors a penturning column in each issue of Woodturning Design Magazine. Also, WTD usually has another article on penturning. I write a penturning column in each issue of More Woodturning...The Penturners Corner. Last issue there were two other penturning articles in More woodturning.

We have a library here with tons of articles. Also, the files of the Yahoo group is well stocked. You may also want to check the articles at the Penmakers guild at http://www.penmakersguild.com

Do a good turn  daily!
Don



Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if there are any penturning magazines or any wood magazines that have articles about penturning on a regular basis, thanks and aloha.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Kalai

Thanks everyone for all the input, I have read everything here on IAP and now I am looking for more stuff, I will look into the magazines you folks suggested, aloha.

Chris


----------



## Kalai

Hay Don, I looked at your article and they are great, thanks for the link, I also looked at the the Pen makers guild and now I want to join (when my pens are good enough).

Daniel, I know what you mean about the stigma of penturning, I have been turning since I was 12 and when penturning first came out I thought the same way you mentioned, but that has changed now, I like the fact that it is a different segment of woodturning.

Zander, that would be a great idea for IAP to start a magazine, I wonder what is involved besides money.  I would help donate to that idea.

Bob, I saw you on the Pen Makers Guild, great job

Aloha everyone and Happy Holidays.

Chris


----------



## workinforwood

There is also Pen World magazine, but it is about pen makers not how to make pens.  I am going to be in a future issue..I just haven't applied yet.:biggrin:  But seriously..I do want to do that magazine some day in the not too far off future..I'm just upping my game a bit first.  I always have this self doubt digging at me, but I know I can do it.  Sometimes I wish I was rich, so I could retire and have more time to work on all the things I love doing.


----------



## jttheclockman

workinforwood said:


> There is also Pen World magazine, but it is about pen makers not how to make pens. I am going to be in a future issue..I just haven't applied yet.:biggrin: But seriously..I do want to do that magazine some day in the not too far off future..I'm just upping my game a bit first. I always have this self doubt digging at me, but I know I can do it. Sometimes I wish I was rich, so I could retire and have more time to work on all the things I love doing.


 

Jeff, that last sentence applies to alot of us. Let me know if you figure out how to do that.


----------



## nava1uni

There have been a number of IAP members featured in Pen World


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Chris,
Several of the articles I've written are on my website at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

Make that (guild)submission pen and send it in.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




Kalai said:


> Hay Don, I looked at your article and they are great, thanks for the link, I also looked at the the Pen makers guild and now I want to join (when my pens are good enough).
> Chris


----------

